
The Warhammer 40k Community Is Trying to Weed Out Its Far-Right Faction - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9358ke/the-warhammer-40k-community-is-trying-to-weed-out-its-far-right-faction
======
Cypher
It's sad to see the once great community taken over by an intolerant
subgroups.

